# Has anyone ever seen a New beetle painted Two Tone like the classics?



## passat_guy21 (Nov 1, 2001)

Has anyone ever seen a New beetle painted Two Tone like the classics?
Here is my 65 done in green and white.
just wondering how it would look on a new beetle!


----------



## ThugGTi (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone ever seen a New beetle painted Two Tone like the classics? (passat_guy21)*

There's a guy who had his painted blue with white here in town. Although that's the only thing down to it, it still doesn't look right.


----------



## Eeyore99nb (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone ever seen a New beetle painted Two Tone like the classics? (passat_guy21)*

on http://www.newbeetle.org, there is a member named TJandWhisper who has done two-tone and has attached the old style hubcaps to his stock steel wheels which he also painted white. looks good. I also have the old style caps and I am also going to go Techno/Platinum gray two tone on my bug here in the next year or so. Here is what my car looks like now








any other questions you could also go to  The retro newbeetle Headquarters and look around. lots of two-tone there.
Have fun!


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Has anyone ever seen a New beetle painted Two Tone like the classics? (Eeyore99nb)*

You know what... I wrinkled my nose when I read your "old-type hubcaps" line on the NB... then I went down to the picture, and son-of-a-gun, to me, it actually looks pretty cool. Kinda _more_ retro.
I also think a black-rubber-with-with-chrome-edge running boards would look kinda cool too, but I'd have to see it (picture or in person) to see if my fantasy really does look OK on the NB. 
Two tone might be OK too, I just didn't see that many two-toners back-in-the-day... one thing about a super-identifiable shape like the NB, owners are _always_ going to try to personalize their rides, and I think that's just a coool thing to do...


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

Don't have any pics, sorry...but I've seen a few around the D/FW area. Red with white looked REALLY good. I saw a Turbo S that was grey with silver...it wasn't quite so awesome.
Beautiful aircooled, by the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Iago)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iago* »_Don't have any pics, sorry...but I've seen a few around the D/FW area. Red with white looked REALLY good. I saw a Turbo S that was grey with silver...it wasn't quite so awesome.


I don't think the two tone effect is as nice unless the color's chosen contrast while still coordinating...grey and silver don't contrast very much, so the effect wouldn't be as stark. The white on red seems to work very well, as did red on black on one of the TVA customer cars (an early Roswell winner, I think?).


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Has anyone ever seen a New beetle painted Two Tone like the classics? (passat_guy21)*

Look at the retro newbeetle headquarters website. I can't remember the exact site address, but if you do a search from google or something like that, it should pop up. There's a guy on there named Kevin I think that had a black and silver 1998, and now has a red and white sport. They look incredible. I'm sure there are others too.


----------



## VWvixon (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Has anyone ever seen a New beetle painted Two Tone like the classics? (blksabbath)*

Yea Im familiar with it!


----------



## thwsales (Oct 19, 2012)

*Bi-color edition*

I have a 2005 2 tone burg side panels the rest black, seat are 2 tone as well. Looking to sell, 
109k excellent condition.


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

lets see the pics


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

VW produced a New Beetle called "Final Edition" in 2010. There were only 1500 made and my mother has one...hers is #1265. They were all a pale blue with the white side and a black convertible top. It has the production # printed on the steering wheel along with the words "Final Edition"...not a bad lookin car!


----------



## Vicky81 (Aug 5, 2020)

I have a newer beetle that I have vinyl wrapped so it’s the classic two tone look. Denim blue and white.


----------

